# Honda Eu2000i Generator Tips



## JBall (Jun 6, 2005)

I just bought the 2000i generator at Huntington Beach Honda for 960 dollars + tax. Not a bad deal considering everyone else in the area wanted MSRP. One place, which I wont name *cough* Mission Motorsports in Lake Forest *cough* wanted above MSRP plus documentation fees (which I was told is illegal to charge for generators).

Anyway, they cautioned me to fill the oil and gas slowly because the tanks are small and will fill quickly. I found that out the hard way. I bought a new gas can from Walmart and filled it up with gas. As I poured it in, it started spilling out. Well I guess it filled quickly enough that it spilled violently out of the tank. I quickly cleaned the fuel spill. I tried it again thinking the cap wasn't on tight and sure enough, more fuel spilled out. My wife pointed out that it was probably already full. Sure enough...

Anyway, I thought I would save a new generator owner some trouble.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

JBall-

Used that same generator on my old pop-up trailer. Haven't used it much with the Outback...yet. I change the oil every season with synthetic, only uses about 1/3 of a quart of oil. Have not had 1 once of problems with it. Debating on purchasing a second, and connecting them together to get the 4000 watt output. Maybe next year









Ron


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, that is correct! The oil is already full. I discovered that the same way you did. So much for reading the directions as they did say you needed to fill it. I do the same a Parker and change the oil with synthetic every season. Great little gen and glad I have it.


----------

